# Please help me connect this



## Lighter (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a bit of a problem and i've managed to come across your forum, so i figured someone might be able to help me here...

i need to connect the High Pressure Sodium lamp with Z 400 MK ignitor and Philips BSN 150 Ballast... here are the schemes that are on those 2 elements:


scheme on balast (BSN 150 L302-ITS)


scheme on ignitor (Z 400 MK):




thank you all so much in advance.

here is the pic that you can just edit in paint adding a few lines so that i know which wire goes where... 

edit: where it says "Utikac", that is the part that goes into electric circle in a wall. hh, on my language 

btw, i think i know how to read this schemes and i think i've connected it properly the first time when the light bulb exploded, so could it be that that this ignitor doesnot work with philips balasT?
p.s. i'm so sorry this is all in done in paint, but i think it should work.. all you have to do is click on the pic to enlarge it.


----------



## Lighter (Mar 17, 2008)

i am sorry i've posted in this forum since i am not a professional...

i've posted similar thread on DIY...

here is the link if anyone would be kind anough to help me...

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?p=108409#post108409

p.s. sorry again for wrong posting.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

No problem. Thanks.


----------

